# Wie kann man einen einfachen E-Mail Server schreiben



## espresso (25. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich brauche zu Testzwecken einen einfachen E-Mail Server, der lediglich erkennen muss, ob eine E-Mail von localhost versandt wurde. Kann man so etwas in Java als 10-Zeiler realisieren?

Eine wichtige aber nicht zwingend notwendige Erweiterung wäre, dass man den Port 25 irgendwie umgehen kann, da dieser hin und wieder von einem anderen Server verwendet wird.

Kennt jemand einen Link zu einem guten Beispiel?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
espresso


----------



## 10Zeiler (26. Jun 2012)

Also als 10-Zeiler wird das schon mal nichts weil alleine Package, Import, Klasse, Main und alles was du drin stehen haben müsstest schon mehr als 10 Zeilen sind ohne das da auch nur eine Zeile was dierekt mit einem Mail-Server zu tun hat.

Da du bereits TCP/25 erwähnt hast könntest du ja auch mal googlen welches Protokoll das genau ist und dann nach diesem weiter suchen. Aber selbst ein ganz einfaches Relay ist schon etwas mehr arbeit.

Und wo ist dein Problem TCP/25 ändern zu wollen ? TCP/25 ist für diesen Dienst als "well-known-Port" Standard. Was auch immer sonst auf diesem Port läuft sollte entweder diese Aufgabe auch erledigen (ansonsten hat der Server nichts auf diesem Port zu suchen) oder sollte lieber gleich auf einen Port > 1024 gelegt werden.

Aber wenn dir so viel dran liegt : einfach im Konstruktor von ServerSocket einen anderen Port angeben und dann den "Clienten" so einstellen das er sich nicht auf TCP/25 verbindet sondern eben auf dem gewünschten anderen Port.

Und wie man prüft ob eine Verbindung von localhost kommt kann man sich aus der API-Doc zusammenlesen.


[ot]Anstatt GooGLe mal richtig zu benutzen und nach ner passenden Antwort suchen erstmal das erst beste Forum googlen und da posten. Unbegreiflich.
Mit "java simple smtp server" 2te Seite, 1tes Ergebnis : Java e-mail server (JES)[/ot]


----------



## homer65 (26. Jun 2012)

espresso hat gesagt.:


> ich brauche zu Testzwecken einen einfachen E-Mail Server, der lediglich erkennen muss, ob eine E-Mail von localhost versandt wurde. Kann man so etwas in Java als 10-Zeiler realisieren?



Kann man nicht.


----------

